

Making ideas "open-source" to facilitate their "meeting and mating" - madhkrish
http://www.iinspireus.com

======
madhkrish
The site has two major goals:

1\. Enabling people to find collaborators with the right skills to help them
turn their ideas into reality.

2\. Developing an 'Open Ideas Initiative' so that ideas may become "open
source".

